# Cancun 2008



## Tortugaf (1. Oktober 2008)

Da es heute mehr oder weniger den ganzen Tag regnet, dachte ich, dass auch ich mal über meine Erlebnisse in Cancún schreiben sollte. 

Viel ist im Forum ja nicht zu lesen. 

Ich bin vor einigen Tagen hier angekommen u. wollte eigentlich gleich weiter an den Pazifik, aber dann dachte ich mir wenn du schon mal hier gelandet bis kannst du dich ja mal schlau machen.
Also habe ich mir ,in der Stadt ein preiswertes Hotel gesucht u. bin auch gleich ,am nächsten Tag losgegangen um mir die Strände u. die Marinas anzuschauen. Was hier im Board geschrieben wird das Boote zum trollen teuer sind, kann ich auch bestätigen. 

Ich stelle noch eine Broschüre(ohne den Namen des Anbieters) als Anhaltspunkt u. Bilder von meinem Angeltrip ein. 

Nach dem ich vier Marinas bei der Hoteleria (Hotelzone) abgeklappert hatte, bekam ich langsam ein Überblick. 

Darauf war mir klar geworden, dass es sich jetzt nicht besonders lohnt in den nächsten Monaten sich ein Boot zum Trolling zu mieten. Die besten Monate sind ab März bis August. Das ist die Zeit wenn die Maih Maihs, Blackfins Tuna, Sailfish, weißer u. blauer Marlin u. kommen. 

In der restlichen Zeit ist nur mit Baracudas, Wahoos, Sierras, Amberjacks u. viele andere kleinere Vertreter beim Trolling zu rechnen. 

Das was aber auch möglich ist, ist das Fischen in der Tiefe auf Gropper, Redsnapper u. andere Rifffische.


Ich habe dann ein Angebot gefunden das Sharefishing heißt. Das ist ein so genanntes Anteilfischen, also man fährt mit einer Gruppe. 

Das Ganze für 120,- Dollars pro Person für 6 Stunden. 

Ich habe dann auch gleich bezahlt u. bin  am nächsten Morgen um 7 Uhr mit noch 5 anderen Angler/rinnen raus gefahren. Das Boot war eine normale Jacht zum Hochseefischen, das Ziel war ein Unterwasserberg 25 Seemeilen vor Cancún. 

Nach einer Stunde Fahrt wo wir langsam ,die höchsten Hotels an der Playa, im Meer versinken sahen ,fragte ich mich, wann wir denn endlich angekommen sind, da tauchten am Horizont einige kleine Lanchas auf .
Es waren mexikanische Fischer die wie wild durch die Wellen jagten u. immer wieder an ihren Leinen stoppten um die gehakten Fische an Bord zuziehen. 

Plötzlich wurde unserer Kapitän ganz aufgeregt u. die beiden Guias sprangen wie die Irren an die Ruten u. legten die Leinen für die Bonitos aus, es dauerte nicht lange u. ich musste gleich als erster die Köderfische einkurbeln, ich dachte nur so ein Sch....,auch das noch ,wenn du Pech hast zieht du hier nur die Köder u. der Rest( die Amis) die Dicken raus. 

Ich zwang mich zur inneren Ruhe u. dachte das wird schon, der Skipper brüllte, die Guias sprangen umher, legten die Lienen aus u. alles im Eiltempo. 

Die ersten lebenden Bonitos wurden gleich an einer mit schweren Bleien bestückten älteren 50-lbs Rute in die Tiefe versengt. 

In kürzester Zeit lagen drei Angeln aus, zwei hielten die Guias u. die dritte der Kapitän gespannt in der Hand u. fühlten nach den Biss wären sie immer mehr Schurr von der Rolle ließen. 

Keine Zwei Minuten u. schon war die Rute krumm, mit hektischen Bewegungen forderte er den Nächsten auf, sich auf den Stuhl zusetzen u. die Angel zu übernehmen. 

Jetzt auch die andere Rute u. wieder war einer von uns dran, er setzt sich auf den zweiten Kampfstuhl fing auch an sein Fisch zuziehen. 

Ich durfte leider nur zuschauen, war halt nicht an der Reihe, egal ich wollte jetzt erst mal sehn was da so aus dem Wasser kommt. 

Der erste Angler hatte schon langsam wieder die ganze Schnurr zurück erkämpft u. zog dann etwas im schönsten Rosa raus, so um die 5-7kg glaube ich. 

Die Amis gleich alle im Chor ,Redsnapper, Redsnapper!!!. Ich aber oberschlau, Huachinago, das brachte mir ein mildes Lächeln der Guias ein. 

Es folgten noch zwei weitere u. ich durfte wieder, weil ich an der Reihe war, die Bonitos einkurbeln. Aber es dauerte nicht mehr lange, die Bisse kamen Schlag auf Schlag, dann konnte ich auch mein Huachinago an Bord ziehen. 

Langsam wurde das Wetter immer schlechter, die See rauer u. der Himmel dunkler. 

Eine von den beiden Frauen hatte schon die Angel mit dem Eimer getauscht
,sie hatte sich nicht bei ihrem Freund beklagt, sondern tapfer ihr Leiden ertragen. 
Mir wurde auch schon komisch, so dass ich erst mal kein Bier mehr wollte. 

Es folgten noch einige andere Fische, die ich nicht kannte, werde aber noch die Namen rausbekommen, vielleicht mit eurer Hilfe. Dann fing es an zuregnen, aber die mexikanischen Guias fischten immer weiter, ich glaubte sie sind im Rausch, selbst der Skipper kam öfter mal runter u. fischte mit. Biss anschlagen u. uns die Angel in die Hände gedrückt.
  Mir wurden dann schon langsam die Flügel lahm, dann ein wirklich harter Biss u. ich war an der Reihe, Coooool, mit einem Satz auf den Stuhl, die Angel fest geschnappt, fing ich gleich mit dem Pumpen an. 

Der Fisch hielt fest dagegen u. nahm sogar Schnurr. Die war fast alles draußen, aber seine Kraft ließ schnell nach, er machte sich nur noch schwer, erst am Boot zeigt er noch mal was für Kraft er hatte. 

Ich konnte es leider nicht sehn u. wusste nicht was da ab geht, die Jungs wurden immer hektischer, aber als sie den Fisch gegafft hatte u. an Bord zogen ,konnte ich mich freuen über einen schönen u. auch recht großen Zackenbarsch (Gruoper). 
  Klasse, das war es, ich war glücklich über diesen Fang u. genehmigte mir erst mal ein Bier.
  Die Hände schmerzten u. ich setzte erst mal eine Runde aus, draußen war es schon richtig nass geworden. 

Hier im heißen Mexiko genießt unser eins, doch gern mal ein warmen Regen.
Nach einer Weile änderten die Mexicanos ihre Taktik u.  sie köderten nur noch mit toten ganzen Fischen, einzelnen großen Stücken o. kleinere stücke (100-200g)an einem 5-Haken Paternoster ohne schwere Bleie.  

Jetzt fingen die Baracudas an zubeißen, auch diesmal ging es wild zu, Köder raus, anschlagen, neue Köder u. wieder raus. Nicht alle Bisse konnte verwerten werden, oft waren die Fische schneller u. geschickter als die Guias u. nicht alle Guias sind auch gleich geschickt. 

Egal, so ist das Leben u. man muss nicht jeden Fisch fangen, ich selber durfte nicht die Fisch haken, habe auch nicht gefragt ,war mir zu blöde, wollte mich nicht in ihr Geschäft einmischen.  



Meine amerikanischen Begleiter waren alle genauso begeistert bei der Sache wie ich u. abwechseln, kurbelten wir, die Fische ans Boot. Gegen 11 Uhr u. einigen Baracudas gelang es mir auch noch ein schönen Sierra zulanden. Ich kenne nur den mexikanischen Namen für den Fisch. 


Mit den Namen ist es sowieso, eine Sache für sich, für einen spanischen Fischnamen z.B. Sierra, so glaube ich, existieren hunderte verschiedene Fischarten in Südamerika.
  Der Wind und die Wellen nahmen weiter zu, die zweite Anglerin hatte sich die Schwimmweste angezogen u. ging mit einem Fender untern Arm, in die Kajüte.
  Sie hatte in der letzten Stunde das Vertrauen in unsere Bestatzung verloren, ich dachte manchmal auch das die Jungs sich wegen dem Wetter, auffallend keine Sorgen machten, sie dachten nur ans Fischen. 


Bei der Rückfahrt ließ der Wind nach u. alle waren am Ende zufrieden. Ich möchte noch ein paar Fotos einstellen muss aber erst mal sehn wie das hier geht. 



G.Tortugaf


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Cancun 2008*

Das war ja "Stress pur"  aber kein langweiliger! Freu mich schon auf die Fotos.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Cancun 2008*

... noch viel Spaß wünschen wir dir (beinahe um die Ecke aus Florida).#h


----------



## Tortugaf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Cancun 2008*

Euch auch noch im sonnigen Florida. Ja,dichter als Deutschland .Wollte vielleicht auch in die Staaten um etwas Angelzeug zu kaufen.Habe aber noch eine Frage wie heissen diese Fische(neben den Redsnapper,wo die Hand hinzeigt), den spanischen Namen habe ich vergessen.


----------



## Tortugaf (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Cancun 2008*

Hier noch die versprochenden Chaterangebote als Anhaltspunkte,damit jeder eine Vorstellung hat, was es hier so kostet.Wie die Fänge so sind beim Trolling, kann ich nicht viel sagen ,habe nur ein Boot reinkommen sehn.Die hatten ein guten Baracuda u.ein grossen Sierra. G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## rauber83 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Cancun 2008*

servus,

die fische auf die du zeigst sind rainbow runner. daneben liegt ein hardtail und der grouper ist ein gag grouper. keine ahnung wie die korrekten deutschen namen sind.... 
schoene snapper! sorry aber war das mit der 80wide nicht ein bisschen übertrieben zum bottom fischen? haben die euch nicht selber fischen lassen?


----------



## Tortugaf (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Cancun 2008*

Das mit dem Grouper hatte ich auch erst gedacht #c,aber Guias bestanden darauf, das er ein Rockfish ist. Ich schrieb ja auch, das wir die Fische reinkurbeln durften, mehr war nicht drinne.Habe aber auch keine Anstalten gemacht daran was zu ändern,wollte sehn was die Jungs so machen u.was ich mir unter dieses Angebot(Sharefishing)vorstellen darf.Die Ausrüstung war halt auch sehr kräftig ausgelegt,kann halt auch was richtig Grosses kommen u.wenn ein Angler eine Stunde lang ein Fisch drillt,müssen die Anderen zuschauen,wir waren 6 Leute. Das Ganze ist nicht optimal,wenn man es besser haben will kostet es richtig.Ich wollte wissen was man so 120 Dollars geboten bekommt u.mir selbst ein Bild machen was in Cancún möglich ist.Es gibt hier auch Plätze wo man gut von Ufer angeln kann. G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## rauber83 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Cancun 2008*

naja wenn er mit dem rockfish meint|supergri|supergri
danke fuer die infos... scheint sich ja auch in mexko das party charter model einzubuergern. 120 dollar fuer 6 personen und 6 stunden ist ja auch fuer amerikanische verhältnisse ein schnäppchen. wobei mir bottom fishing ohne selbst angeln ja doch ein bisschen eigenartig scheint.#c#c


----------



## Tortugaf (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Cancun 2008*

Ich hätte mich wohl etwas kürzer fassen sollen #t ,aber es sind nicht 120,-US Dollars für alle, sondern pro Person gewessen.  Einmal kann man das schon machen. G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------

